# What is a Kiosk?



## Rick18071 (Nov 26, 2010)

There is no definition in the IBC for Kiosk. I am not sure when to require a permit to enforce section 402.11 "kiosks" in the 2009 IBC. They even call the small vending machines where you get a parking tag that took the place of parking meters a kiosk. The following are the things I see at the mall but I am not sure if they are a kiosk and requires a permit or not. I am mostly concered about accessiblity. Does it matter if any of these things are attached to the floor? Some of these things may be considered furniture which does not need a permit. All these things are in the middle of the mall. I am only sure about #1 is a kiosk. What do you think?

1. Counters, shelving, cabinets, partitions, appliances, attached together that surrounds an employee work area in the center.

2. Same as #1 but not attached together and the different components and be easily moved. (is this furniture?)

3. Same as #1 but no employee area inside, the employee works on the outside.

4. Same as #2 but no employee area inside, the employee works on the outside.

5. A area with 8' partitions and doors, no ceiling being used as a tax office.

6  A one piece object that has cabinets, shelves, counter and cash register, movable but very heavy.

7. Same as #6 with wheels.

8. A few folding table(s) with a partition behind it, employee can stand between table(s) and partition.

9. An area with a 3' high picket fence around it. Used for Santa.

10. A baby stroller rent station.

10. A photo booth.

11. an area with a group of massage chairs.

12. A group of vending machines.

7. Same as #6 but has wheels.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 26, 2010)

Only 10

A booth; A small area set off by walls for special use

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&defl=en&q=define:kiosk&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1041&bih=415


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mark, that web site shows more than a booth.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 29, 2010)

2006 IBC

402.10 Kiosks.

Kiosks and similar structures (temporary or permanent) shall meet the following requirements:

1. Combustible kiosks or other structures shall not be located within the mall unless constructed of any of the following materials:

1.1. Fire-retardant-treated wood complying with Section 2303.2.

1.2. Foam plastics having a maximum heat release rate not greater than 100kW (105 Btu/h) when tested in accordance with the exhibit booth protocol in UL 1975.

1.3. Aluminum composite material (ACM) having a flame spread index of not more than 25 and a smoke-developed index of not more than 450 when tested as an assembly in the maximum thickness intended for use in accordance with ASTM E 84.

2. Kiosks or similar structures located within the mall shall be provided with approved fire suppression and detection devices.

3. The minimum horizontal separation between kiosks or groupings thereof and other structures within the mall shall be 20 feet (6096 mm).

4. Each kiosk or similar structure or groupings thereof shall have a maximum area of 300 square feet (28 m2).


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 29, 2010)

This is important to me. I have someone that is asking if they need a permit. It looks like a bunch of furniture pushed together (shelves and cabinets). Don't need a permit for furniture.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 29, 2010)

The main reason there are kiosk provisions in malls is the fuel loading and maintaining egress width. Whether it has a roof or is open to the mall is inconsequential. The definition of a mall is basically a "pedestrian way" so even furniture needs to be considered when determining egress width and continuity. While furniture may not meet the strict definition of a "kiosk" it is an issue that neds to be reviewed. If there are associated shelves and cabinets, I would think that it would fall into the kiosk category based on fuel loading and egress requirements.


----------



## beach (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/kiosk


----------



## texasbo (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with High Desert. A mall building gets some breaks because of the generous exit width and regulated obstructions. It is critical that the width (both overall and between face of tenant spaces and obstructions), and the obstructions themselves be reviewed.

What requires a permit? That's an administrative function that you can determine yourself. What gets regulated? Everything that is placed in the mall.

I can assure you, that if you do not regulate, the mall space will quickly be overrun with obstructions.

And DO NOT let them tell you they do it everywhere else. They don't.


----------



## north star (Nov 30, 2010)

** * * **

texasbo stated:



> And DO NOT let them tell you they do it everywhere else. They don't.


 *WITH TONGUE IN CHEEK:*C`mon texasbo, you' re just trying to restrict our sales. How can we small business people make

any money if you limit the stock we have for sale? You're just ruining everyone's holiday spirit.

We have done it this way in other malls and even over there in your neighboring mall in Redneck

County, where Bubba is the Bilding O-fishul. This is the "most profitable" time of the year for us.

You're just picking on us. How can we feed our families if you don't let us have the stock we

need to make any money? Who do I need to call? I am personal friends with the Mayor

and members on the town commission / board. I pay your salary! 

And on and on and on and on it goes!

** * * **


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is what I got from the ICC:

On November 30, 2010 we received a forwarded copy of your e-mail of November 28th concerning kiosks and covered mall buildings.  Our answers to your correspondence are contained herein and are based on the above referenced code sections.

We understand your situation involves a covered mall building.  Kiosks and similar structures will be located within the common mall pedestrian area of the building.  You have included an extensive list of different scenarios.  You are specifically asking for the definition of a “kiosk” and whether any of your listed scenarios must be regulated and controlled as a kiosk.

Since the term kiosk is not included in the definitions of Sections 202 or 402.2, Section 201.4 requires the building official, owner, designer, etc. to use the ordinarily accepted meaning as the code’s context implies.  Webster’s definition of a kiosk is a small structure with one or more open sides that is used to vend or sale merchandise or other services.  The intent of the code is to regulate and control all such structures (both temporary and permanent) since they most likely will be constructed of combustible materials and their contents or merchandise will also be of combustible materials.  These fire hazards must be adequately protected and limited to allow the occupants of the covered mall building to evacuate through the common mall pedestrian area during a fire event or other emergency situation.

In our opinion, Item Nos. 1 through 8, 10 and 15 of your list are either kiosks or are similar types of structures and must comply with Section 402.11 of the code.  We would assume that Item No. 9 includes banners or a house or a covered arch along with counters for taking and merchandising photos.  Such a structure would be a kiosk.  Item Nos. 11 through 13 are not kiosks unless they are housed under some sort of open-sided but roofed-over architectural structure.  Item No. 14 can simply be regulated under Section 402.16 if it consists of plastic materials.  Attached please find Pages 15 and 16 of the 2006 ICC International Code Interpretations book for additional insights as to the intent of the code.

We hope this answers your concerns in full.  If you have any further questions, please call.  These opinions are based on the information which you have provided.  We have made no independent effort to verify the accuracy of this information nor have we conducted a review beyond the scope of your questions.  As these opinions are only advisory, the final decision is the responsibility of the designated authority charged with the administration and enforcement of this code.

Questions:  What is a kiosk?  There is no definition in the IBC for kiosk.  I am not sure when to require a permit to enforce Section 402.11 "Kiosks" in the 2009 IBC.  They even call the small vending machines where you get a parking tag that took the place of parking meters a kiosk.  The following are the things I see at the mall but I am not sure if they are a kiosk and require a permit or not.  I am mostly concerned about accessibility.  Does it matter if any of these things are attached to the floor?  Some of these things may be considered furniture which does not need a permit.  All these things are in the middle of the mall.  I am only sure that #1 is a kiosk.  What do you think?

1. Counters, shelving, cabinets, partitions and appliances attached together that surround an employee work area in the center.

2. Same as #1 but not attached together and the different components could be easily moved.  Is this furniture?

3. Same as #1 but no employee area inside, the employee works on the outside.

4. Same as #2 but no employee area inside, the employee works on the outside.

5. An area with 8' partitions and doors, no ceiling being used as a tax office.

6. A one piece object that has cabinets, shelves, counters and cash registers that is movable but very heavy.

7. Same as #6 with wheels.

8. A few folding tables with a partition behind them; the employee can stand between the tables and partition.

9. An area with a 3' high picket fence around it.  Used for Santa.

10. A baby stroller rent station.

11. A photo booth.

12. An area with a group of massage chairs.

13. A group of vending machines.

14. A structure with a map of the mall and some advertising.

15. An electronic kiosk that only houses a computer terminal.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 1, 2010)

Overall I would tend to agree with the response. Remember that a mall is basically a pedestrian way and anything that could add fuel loading or abstruct the means of egress should be regulated. Malls have an outstanding safety history and I don't know if I have ever heard of a death in one as the result of an inadequate code provision.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 1, 2010)

It seems to be impossible to enforce requiring permits and inspecting kiosks that can be moved easily. I found out that the mall in my work area looks alot different on weekends . I don't work weekends and I live a hour away from the mall. I am only paid to do inspections and plan reviews, not to be a cop. I am not going to keep checking it out all the time. The mall rents these wheeled kiosks for a month, week, day, or hour. They bring them out of the storage room, for an day or a few hours. The mall also lets people set up folding tables for a day or an hour. I heard from others that on weekends the mall gets filled with these kiosks. Every time I stop at the mall to do an inspection on a on current project (tenant fit-outs) the kiosks are different places with different tenants. I found out two different kiosks change places twice a day. One guy rents two of these wheeled kiosks to sell t shirts that he keeps only about 5 feet apart to man both of them(would this be one or two kiosks?) Except for the more permanent kiosks I am not going to require permits.


----------

